# Favourite horse so far



## swalk (30 July 2012)

I would like to start a Fabiy fan club, the litte russian horse with the enormous dressage score!

The only thing I have been able to find out about him so far is that he is by Fart. I don't know who Fart is, but if that is not the greatest horse name ever I don't know what is. 
Fabiy may have done the dressage test with his head stuck in the area, but his legs were doing the right things! And Ian Stark was very sniffy when he started off across country with the remark 'If he needs grease that far up his chest he is in trouble' but what I saw of his xc was great being as his riders feet were about 3 inches of the floor....what a shame he got so held up and then incurred massive time penalties.
Hurray for Fabiy, can't wait to see him again!!!


----------



## FinkleyGladiator (30 July 2012)

Opposition Buzz, hands down! I love that horse, partly because I used to ride one who looked exactly like him and jumped in the same way 
Imperial Cavalier's looking keen!


----------



## Bills (30 July 2012)

Opposition Buzz all the way for me, he is just a pure xc machine and made it look like he was just popping around a BE90!! 

Amazing horse to watch!!

ETA: Although I think all of the above applied to Lenamore the last time I saw him in action too!


----------



## ribbons (30 July 2012)

Not exactly my favourite but pretty darling is a lovely little mare. X


----------



## mirage (30 July 2012)

Lenamore-proof that size and age mean nothing.


----------



## TeamChaser (30 July 2012)

1) Opposition Buzz (always )
2) Wega
3) Abraxxas


----------



## partypremier (30 July 2012)

I have a Master Imp horse who is my horse of a lifetime.  So any of the Master Imp horses especially Zara's are my favourites.  Master Imp horses are a bit cheeky but they do know how to jump.


----------



## essex_rider (30 July 2012)

swalk said:



			I would like to start a Fabiy fan club, the litte russian horse with the enormous dressage score!

The only thing I have been able to find out about him so far is that he is by Fart. I don't know who Fart is, but if that is not the greatest horse name ever I don't know what is. 
Fabiy may have done the dressage test with his head stuck in the area, but his legs were doing the right things! And Ian Stark was very sniffy when he started off across country with the remark 'If he needs grease that far up his chest he is in trouble' but what I saw of his xc was great being as his riders feet were about 3 inches of the floor....what a shame he got so held up and then incurred massive time penalties.
Hurray for Fabiy, can't wait to see him again!!!
		
Click to expand...

It took me a while to find, but here is some info on fart: http://www.trk-base.com/horse.php?id=52347&screen=2&userif=1

I really liked the belarusian horse Passat, and of course opposition buzz.


----------



## Sherri (30 July 2012)

I really like Latina, she was putting in such a bold round until her fall, hope she's ok.


----------



## Mince Pie (30 July 2012)

Buzz
Wega
Lenamore


----------



## CalllyH (30 July 2012)

Gin and juice is mine but sadly didn't do well today! 

My fav rider from the weekend that's non team gb is carl bouckeart but again sadly out of the competition now.


----------



## cheeryplatypus (31 July 2012)

mirage said:



			Lenamore-proof that size and age mean nothing.
		
Click to expand...

^^^agree^^^^ lovely horse


----------



## caramel (31 July 2012)

I quite liked Shamwari, moved beautifully in the dressage and good run xc, jumped well and hope to see more of him! 
I also liked Latina, and carraig Dubh, just goes to show what an ex racehorse can really do! Like Amistad too


----------



## Dizzco (31 July 2012)

I managed to catch up last night after recording the coverage and tbh for me it really was Miners Frolic, he looked through and through pure class. He looked fit and strong from start to finish, kept an amazing rythym throughout and really didnt appear to put a foot wrong. Him and Tina were a total joy to watch in every respect, stunning round.

There were some other fab rounds don't get me wrong but he just blew me away


----------



## Missmac (31 July 2012)

Of the other nations horses I like the little italian horse Apolo van something and Wega but neither of these compare to Miners Frolic in my books! 
I get a tad emotional everytime i see that little man!


----------



## 1071helen (31 July 2012)

Don't think anyone has mentioned Henry (Miners Frolic) yet.  What a fantastic, stylish round ...... and one of the fastest of the day!


----------



## 1071helen (31 July 2012)

Have just seen posts above mine - great to see others agree!


----------



## JPort (31 July 2012)

I'm a Buzz fan too but I can see what draws you to Fabiy! Lovely little thing!


----------

